# Hi, I'm an "INTJ" and I'm as emotional as the Terminator.



## Interpol (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I've just taken the MBTI and, what do ya know, I'm an INTJ. After taking it two more times to be sure, I'm definite. It makes sense: I'm reserved, impassive but intense and intellectual. I'm also self-confident, and this shows in my great fashion sense! You could classify me as a "nerd" (after all, I'm an INTJ), but I'm not some awkward shuffler: I like meeting new people, debating and looking good. 

I am incredibly interested in debate/discussion. The Sciences and Arts interest me, esp. History, Philosophy, Politics. 

I look forward to meeting new people (any personality type interests me), so if you want a debate/argument come and talk to me! People who speak Danish would be a plus, as I need to practice it!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Interpol and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Interpol. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello, my intense and impassive intellectual friend. I am God. You may proceed to worship me now.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hey! Welcome to PC! I hope you find everything you're looking for here. *


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome. =]


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

You know, sometimes I wish I was more emotional... but indeed, welcome. You sound pretty cool.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, so much support lately. 
Welcome, fellow INTJ.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome!

kitty for you:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Interpol said:


> Hey guys, I've just taken the MBTI and, what do ya know, I'm an INTJ. After taking it two more times to be sure, I'm definite. It makes sense: I'm reserved, impassive but intense and intellectual. I'm also self-confident, and this shows in my great fashion sense! You could classify me as a "nerd" (after all, I'm an INTJ), but I'm not some awkward shuffler: I like meeting new people, debating and looking good.
> 
> I am incredibly interested in debate/discussion. The Sciences and Arts interest me, esp. History, Philosophy, Politics.
> 
> I look forward to meeting new people (any personality type interests me), so if you want a debate/argument come and talk to me! People who speak Danish would be a plus, as I need to practice it!



Greetings Interpol! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Haha. Nice intro there. If you like to debate, we have many topics that might interest you in the debate section of the forum.

The Debate Forum - PersonalityCafe

Though your brain might explode if you don't be careful. We had this one guy who.... oh um... ya so welcome!! roud:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

haha I love your subject line. You'll fit in well here.

Welcome!:happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello  :laughing::crazy::tongue:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations


----------

